# [SOLVED] Acer laptop - 1 long beep 2 short beeps



## hemants (Nov 20, 2005)

i was using the computer when the battery went to 0% and the computer shut off...

i got the chrger plugged it in, powered it on , the power came on, no display, and all i herd was 1 long beep followed by two short ones...

i hav researched this problem and i found tht its happning because of video error "This is usually caused by a problem with the video card, or the memory on the video card. It can also be a motherboard issue."

my laptop is not under warrenty, it was bought on 30th june last yer..

what would u suggest i do?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Acer laptop - 1 long beep 2 short beeps*

I suggest you bring it in for repairs. Temporarily without opening the laptop up and voiding warranty, remove the battery and unplug AC adapter. Press and hold power ON button for 30 secs. Attach the battery and plug in AC. Power ON as normal. If this does not work, remove the battery and unplug AC then reseat RAM.


----------



## hemants (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Acer laptop - 1 long beep 2 short beeps*

thnkyu for replyin..

givn for repairs.. reseating RAM already checked..


----------



## hemants (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Acer laptop - 1 long beep 2 short beeps*

hey.. thnks for the reply..

i landed up ditching the laptop completely.. replacing graphics chip was way too expensive and the part wasnt available in my country...

ive bot another laptop now..

thanks though..


----------

